# USB modem Microcom USB 56K Travel/S

## iyo

hi, i've got a new modem Microcom USB 56K Travel/S. I want to use it in Linux but I have a problem with driver  :Crying or Very sad: 

I used google to find out something about my modem:

http://www.microcom-ce.com/category.php?itid=235

I found out it is a softmodem but it is good supported:

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2317

Even on Gentoo:

http://www.linux.org.za/Lists-Archives/glug-tech-0605/msg00138.html

I found out I should use driver called slmodem. Something is on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_slmodem.

I install driver with the HOWTO. But I am not sure that scanModem recognise my modem - output from scanModem

I can not find the modem by dmesg but lsusb find it very clearly:

```

tux ~ # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0 / Astone USB Drive

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

[b]Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0483:7554 SGS Thomson Microelectronics 56k SoftModem[/b]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:7304 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 35xx

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

So I continue with install - there is output from emerge

But there is problem:

```

tux Modem # modprobe slusb

Segmentation fault

```

When I lunch it again, I don't get any error but I cann't terminate command by <CTRL>+C.

When I turn off my computer, it freezes at unloading ALSA modules.

What should I do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

iyo,

This site suggests that there is a driver for the 2.4 kernel and a gentoo user has hacked it to work on 2.6. Before you go down that route, its worth trying ndiswrapper and the Windows XP drivers.

emerge ndiswrapper, then read its man page to find out where to put the Windows files.

----------

## iyo

But I don't have a wireless device - I have analog dial-up modem

----------

## NeddySeagoon

iyo,

ndis is a standard interface for communications devices. Analogue modems are communications devices.

I don't know it will work for you. Your Windows XP driver may not be ndis compliant. However, I do know it works with some Analogue Modems. Its a harmless experiment and is lower cost than a new modem.

----------

